# Differences between American x English x Canadian Goldens



## GoldenBrand (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi there everyone!

I have a website in Brazil totally dedicated to Goldens, to answer questions and help educate owners about the breed.

I got a question through email that I found pretty interesting:
"I really want to buy a Golden Retriever for my two daughters. I was told the Canadian Golden Retriever is bigger, has more bone, but it's also much more calm than the American Golden Retriever. The American is lighter and more hyped up. Is this true?"

Well, I know the basic differenced between the English and American lines but not totally sure about Canadian or others.

Can you guys help me out with info on differences between the different "country lines"? That would help me write a better article to help this lady out and others.

Thanks!


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

well, I have european goldens and from what have I seen till now, they are much heavier than american. Here are adult males about 90 pounds, my 9 months old puppy is already 82. For temper I really don't know. Mine have typical golden temper- they love everything, they are active, playful, intelligent...
I wonder how do they look like in Brasil? What type do you prefer?


----------



## GoldenBrand (Jun 5, 2008)

Here in Brazil it's really a mix between English and American lines.

I would say I like the heavier type better but on the shows right now the lighter ones are doing better around here.

Most breeders import from the USA here...there's a couple of famous dogs from Canada and one from England but all the rest comes from the US.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I always thought the American and Canadian goldens were just about the same. I know that they do intermix lineages anyway... I don't think there's much of anything defining differences between Canadian and American goldens. If you look in the lineage of most American, or Canadian lines, you'll see that many are just intermixed with each other.... much like Canadian and American people


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Canadian ones like snow...


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

There is a heavy influence of the overseas lines(Europe) in The Eastern part of Canada. Other than that most of the stuff you see in Canada you also find in the US. There really isn't a distinct style for Canada just the American type and European type. As far as temperament, that is debatable. I think you find a little of both in American and European lines, not one or the other.


----------



## Ashivon (May 3, 2008)

I am SO not an expert, but as an american living in Germany, those we've seen that were born here tend to be lighter in build, and definitely high on the energy meter. 

Currently I am also seeing a lot of "English creme" as well. They start of white like Lisa did, but then they get darker tan.
(and all of the Euro crowd are an insane bunch of rabbit chasers)

The two "Stateside" retrievers are a lot heavier in bone, and "fluffier". But temperament wise, they're all happy lil hellions!


----------

